# Retractable Leashes



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

My city has banned retractable leashes!  They had banned specific breeds like pit bulls but it was fought by residents and now pitbulls are allowed.  The city council retaliated by telling everyone they cannot use a retractable leash any more and must keep their dog "controlled on a 6 foot non-retractable leash."

My dog has been used to using a retractable leash for the past 7 years and now I have to put her on a regular leash.  She and I much preferred the retractable leash.  This has taken the joy out of me walking my dog!  Some say you can control your dog well on a retractable leash and I agree 100%.

If you get caught using one they fine you 100.00!!Edit:  I heard the fine has gone up.

Another resident doesn't like it all:

https://www.wkyc.com/article/news/l...h-ban/95-dd47d189-2c7b-4ba1-8b1b-ae2b6bca4fca


----------



## Pecos (Sep 20, 2019)

I have seen people using retractable leashes with big dogs get all tangled up and fall.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

Pecos said:


> I have seen people using retractable leashes with big dogs get all tangled up and fall.


Most people don't do that I would have to say.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 20, 2019)

There are some _potential_ problems with retractable leashes.  I've had one to break and my dog got away.  Got the dog back but was really fortunate that the leash broke inside the casing. Otherwise I could have been hit by the metal collar clip as it retracted back into the base. I don't see that being a problem that would cause the leash to be banned though.  Some people using a standard leash never check the collar on the dog. Some collars will stretch as the dog pulls against a leash and the collar will come off the dog's neck.  I've preferred halters, even for my little dog. If they fine you $80 for using a retractable leash, what do they fine you if you don't have a leash at all?


----------



## win231 (Sep 20, 2019)

There have been many lawsuits settled out of court for eye injuries including permanent blindness caused by the leash breaking & snapping back & hitting someone in the eye.
I've watched many cases on Court TV involving those leashes - the dog is allowed to approach people who don't like to be approached by dogs.
One case on "People's Court" involved a plaintiff suing a driver for the death of her dog.  The idiot dog owner let the dog roam too far on the retractable leash & he wandered into the street where he was hit by a car & killed.  She lost the case...and the dog.  The judge told her, "It's not the driver's fault that your dog was killed, it's YOUR fault."
The whole idea of such leashes is to allow the dog to roam much farther - which is not a wise idea, since the dog is no longer in your control.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2019)

I've been using retractable leashes for my dogs for decades, and I really like them.  I have two high quality ones which have served me well for all these years.  Why are they banned Ruthanne?  That would tick me off.  I work my leash very well, I get my dog close to me when necessary, and let him roam more freely when nobody is nearby, works perfectly!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2019)

Not everyone handles them well. For instance, I do not. Hurts my hands so I went back to a regular leash.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 20, 2019)

How do you keep your dog from getting into trouble when he's at the full length of the leash? I had dogs who would obey commands fine until another dog appeared. You wouldn't want me walking them on a retractable leash.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2019)

I reel my dog in when someone is approaching with another dog.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been using retractable leashes for my dogs for decades, and I really like them.  I have two high quality ones which have served me well for all these years.  Why are they banned Ruthanne?  That would tick me off.  I work my leash very well, I get my dog close to me when necessary, and let him roam more freely when nobody is nearby, works perfectly!


Banned because of city council wants to be vendictive in my opinion.  The story says it's because pitbulls are allowed now and they don't want pitbulls on the retractable leashes so they ban them for all dogs.......grrrrrr.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I reel my dog in when someone is approaching with another dog.


I did that too.  Tonight I used a regular leash on our walk but Suzy got tangled in it and I had to untangle her.  I have a high quality retractable one too that I paid a good price for and it's never failed in 7 years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

Judycat said:


> How do you keep your dog from getting into trouble when he's at the full length of the leash? I had dogs who would obey commands fine until another dog appeared. You wouldn't want me walking them on a retractable leash.


Then simply don't.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

win231 said:


> There have been many lawsuits settled out of court for eye injuries including permanent blindness caused by the leash breaking & snapping back & hitting someone in the eye.
> I've watched many cases on Court TV involving those leashes - the dog is allowed to approach people who don't like to be approached by dogs.
> One case on "People's Court" involved a plaintiff suing a driver for the death of her dog.  The idiot dog owner let the dog roam too far on the retractable leash & he wandered into the street where he was hit by a car & killed.  She lost the case...and the dog.  The judge told her, "It's not the driver's fault that your dog was killed, it's YOUR fault."
> The whole idea of such leashes is to allow the dog to roam much farther - which is not a wise idea, since the dog is no longer in your control.


Obviously you've never used one of the leashes.  You can control a dog on them if you know how to use it correctly.  There are going to be defective products in every kind of thing made and people are always going to sue.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> There are some _potential_ problems with retractable leashes.  I've had one to break and my dog got away.  Got the dog back but was really fortunate that the leash broke inside the casing. Otherwise I could have been hit by the metal collar clip as it retracted back into the base. I don't see that being a problem that would cause the leash to be banned though.  Some people using a standard leash never check the collar on the dog. Some collars will stretch as the dog pulls against a leash and the collar will come off the dog's neck.  I've preferred halters, even for my little dog. If they fine you $80 for using a retractable leash, what do they fine you if you don't have a leash at all?


Yes, in every kind of product made there are going to be defective ones.  I have a great one that's never failed in 7 years.  I paid a lot for it.  I don't know what they would fine you for not having a leash at all.  I don't know every petty law this city makes.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Then simply don't.


I don't but can't say the same for other people. Can you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I did that too.  Tonight I used a regular leash on our walk but Suzy got tangled in it and I had to untangle her.  I have a high quality retractable one too that I paid a good price for and it's never failed in 7 years.



I know what you mean.  When I use a regular 6' leash, I have to use two hands to make sure it doesn't hang too low when the dog is not at full length.  They do seem to wrap up in their legs, where you have to bend over and pull it through to continue walking.  The retractable keeps the leash taut.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 20, 2019)

I only let my dogs full out on their retractable leashes when I'm walking them on our own property; otherwise I keep them pretty close, especially the smaller one because she can get a little snippy if strangers come too close to me.  The one I had break was one I'd had for several years so it may have been defective.  I bought another one and have had it for 4-5 years and no problems.  The one for my larger dog was bought when the _defective_ one for my smaller dog was bought and I've had no problems with it. And, yes, the good ones are pricey but they are worth it for my girls.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Obviously you've never used one of the leashes.  You can control a dog on them if you know how to use it correctly.  There are going to be defective products in every kind of thing made and people are always going to sue.


No, I've never used one of the leashes.  I know a bad idea when I see one.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

I only use retractable leashes walking my dog.  Cannot imagine having to use a 6' leash for walks....  I  have one,   and it is only used for visits to the vet.  And that is a  most annoying time. 
When he is on the 6' leash, he gets all tangled up, and usually under my feet. ..  I don't feel like I am  in control with it,   only feels like I am going to fall on my face.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I don't but can't say the same for other people. Can you?


Yes.  People are free to do as they wish, buy what they want, etc.  I have enough troubles with my own life I can't be *overly* concerned about the whole world.

*I did not start this thread to debate people on this issue.  I was voicing my outrage and venting.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 21, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I only use retractable leashes walking my dog.  Cannot imagine having to use a 6' leash for walks....  I  have one,   and it is only used for visits to the vet.  And that is a  most annoying time.
> When he is on the 6' leash, he gets all tangled up, and usually under my feet. ..  I don't feel like I am  in control with it,   only feels like I am going to fall on my face.


Exactly.  I have been using the standard leash now and it's a real pain.  I have to hold it up so my dog doesn't get her leg caught up in it.  She goes slower with the standard leash too.  She doesn't complain of course but I'm doing that for her...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Exactly.  I have been using the standard leash now and it's a real pain.  I have to hold it up so my dog doesn't get her leg caught up in it.  She goes slower with the standard leash too.  She doesn't complain of course but I'm doing that for her...


I use one hand to hold the end of the leash with the loop, and the other hand to work the slack.  That's the only way to keep it from getting tangled in my dog's legs and having to undo it.  I used a regular leash when I was training my dog to walk 'at heel' next to me on neighborhood walks, it was work even though it was a simple leash.

I can't control what other people do with their dogs, but I can control the way I react to it.  If I see someone coming toward me with their dog on a retractable and they don't bring the dog close to them as they near me, then I have to control what happens when we pass each other.  Even at the dog park where dogs were running around freely (and leashed), I had no problems when my dogs were pups and not allowed yet to be off lead.

Some people are just inconsiderate and ruin it for everyone, that's why they keep making more and more rules.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Banned because of city council wants to be vendictive in my opinion.  The story says it's because pitbulls are allowed now and they don't want pitbulls on the retractable leashes so they ban them for all dogs.......grrrrrr.





SeaBreeze said:


> I use one hand to hold the end of the leash with the loop, and the other hand to work the slack.  That's the only way to keep it from getting tangled in my dog's legs and having to undo it.  I used a regular leash when I was training my dog to walk 'at heel' next to me on neighborhood walks, it was work even though it was a simple leash.
> 
> I can't control what other people do with their dogs, but I can control the way I react to it.  If I see someone coming toward me with their dog on a retractable and they don't bring the dog close to them as they near me, then I have to control what happens when we pass each other.  Even at the dog park where dogs were running around freely (and leashed), I had no problems when my dogs were pups and not allowed yet to be off lead.
> 
> Some people are just inconsiderate and ruin it for everyone, that's why they keep making more and more rules.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2019)

At Park now with doggie.


----------



## Doomp (Nov 17, 2019)

I stopped using them. They're tricky to handle, and I have one rambunctious dog. I switched to harnesses; that way I'm not pulling on their necks.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 17, 2019)

I prefer harnesses with my dogs, too. Seems more humane and if you don't have a good collar on the dog or at least check it often, the collar will stretch and the dog dips their head and they are out of it. A harness prevents that. I feel much more in control of the dog with harness. A few years ago I noticed manufacturers had started putting nylon or plastic type closures on the collars, even on the rings you hook the leash on. That's when I went with harnesses.


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> My city has banned retractable leashes!  They had banned specific breeds like pit bulls but it was fought by residents and now pitbulls are allowed.  The city council retaliated by telling everyone they cannot use a retractable leash any more and must keep their dog "controlled on a 6 foot non-retractable leash."
> 
> My dog has been used to using a retractable leash for the past 7 years and now I have to put her on a regular leash.  She and I much preferred the retractable leash.  This has taken the joy out of me walking my dog!  Some say you can control your dog well on a retractable leash and I agree 100%.
> 
> ...


A responsible & _considerate _dog owner understands that not everybody likes being approached by dogs. If your dog is on a retractable leash & it is out 20 feet or more, you have no control of your dog, period. And you can't quickly get your dog back near you. That's why the leashes were banned - as they should be. A retractable leash is almost like walking your dog without a leash.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 17, 2019)

Maybe you could try a harness. My dog doesn't get tangled up or choke himself by pulling on the leash when he sees a cat, which is why I use one.



Ruthanne said:


> I did that too.  Tonight I used a regular leash on our walk but Suzy got tangled in it and I had to untangle her.  I have a high quality retractable one too that I paid a good price for and it's never failed in 7 years.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 19, 2019)

I always used a harness with a retractable until I moved into a cul de sac with a lot of dogs, I feel more in control with a leash but I do miss the retractable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

I've gone back to using the retractable.  I try to not be obvious about it and keep it at about 10 feet until I see no cars and no one around and then I let her run to her hearts content..my baby loves the retractable leash and so do I!  I may get a fine one of these days but it's the price I'll have to pay for us enjoying our walks immensely.


----------

